
Programming Is Forgetting: Toward a New Hacker Ethic - mdlincoln
http://opentranscripts.org/transcript/programming-forgetting-new-hacker-ethic/
======
devnonymous
Insightful. (I read the transcript rather than watching the video and it made
a huge difference because that afforded me time to pause and think). Good
stuff.

